# Rimfire.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Added another rimfire to the collection. This one is the Marlin XT-22M. It is chambered in .22WMR. Shoots well....best group was a 4-shot one at 50 yards, .460". It likes the Hornady 30 grain flex-tip stuff the best.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on your new rifle. I have an older Marlin 25MN, which is a bolt action .22mag rifle, that is a take down version. They're nice shooting rifles, that's for sure. By the sounds of it, yours is a real shooter as well.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, it shoots very well. I have been stocking up on .22 Magnum since I bought it....bought more today.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice gun congrats. I have a Marlin 60 in stainless. Very happy with it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

AllenFromPa said:


> Nice gun congrats. I have a Marlin 60 in stainless. Very happy with it.


The Model 60 is a great little semi-auto. I had one, stupidly sold it, and need to add another to my rimfire collection. The stainless is the best looking one of the bunch.....especially the stainless with a laminated stock! :smt1099


----------

